# Calfee 29er



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did anyone see the Calfee 29er here on MTBR?

(I had to come back and edit) RIGHT side drive too...

Calfee Tandem - 29er MTB | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Did you see the price!!!!???

$$$19K

DI2 electric shifting

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> Did anyone see the Calfee 29er here on MTBR?
> 
> Left side drive too...
> 
> Calfee Tandem - 29er MTB | Mountain Bike Review


The other left?

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> The other left?
> 
> PK


Right... I mean right side.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> Did you see the price!!!!???
> 
> $$$19K
> 
> ...


I did not see the price, but it seems that there is an inverse relationship to weight and price (and it's not linear). So a price like that does not surprise me for such a one of a kind machine. I think I recall that the Eriksen Ti tandem was like 37lbs and priced around $12-13k. So it only costs you $1,000 per pound of weight savings... Lol


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lots of things I don't care for, the price being the first. The electronic shifting is nice and we are considering it for the road tandem but don't care for it off road just yet. Seen a lot of carbon fiber frames broken on the trail and most have a fairly limited warrenty. Can't imagine this to be any different especially being a hardtail. Lastly, how much do you think one of those integrated bar, stem, seatpost units will cost to replace? I know you can go back to aluminum parts but then you've defeated the weight issue. Don't like the thought of my stoker torque-ing on her bars and perhaps breaking my seatpost. Could lead to some splinters in a sensitive area. Anyway I guess I'm just an old guy.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem

PS- Snot Rocket is back in action- 4 rides since its return a week ago. Thank you Sherwood and Ventana!


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

ds2199 said:


> Did anyone see the Calfee 29er here on MTBR?
> 
> Left side drive too...
> 
> Calfee Tandem - 29er MTB | Mountain Bike Review


Saw it in person and was woefully un-impressed! Like a one-off show car, the Calfee came across as just an exercise in design/show piece. The Seatstays are incredible thin and the chainstays weren't much bigger. We weren't allowed to touch it let alone feel for flex, the maintubes were huge but I don't see how this won't be flexy since they are relying strictly on the lugs for rigidity length wise in the chassis.

Eriksen did the same things, no third member tube, when I asked the kid what they did to make up for that, he had no idea what I was asking about. He was just selling the fact that it was Ti and had SS couplers.

And before anybody thinks I'm down on Calfee, no, some of their single bikes especially the road machines where top notch stuff.


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Well it looks like the Calfee wasn't the only tandem at the show. Ritchey has always had his own way of doing things. Check out this breakaway rig. I am not sure but the joints don't look like S&S. It will take 700c or 650b wheels, interesting concept. Speaking of "no third member tube", how about the old school reversed tube?

Basically what I got out of both of these videos is that the (bike) industry may be paying attention and there seems to be more of a market for MTB tandems. I hope it is true.

J


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Ritchey has their own coupling system. They talk about it occasionally in the Frame Building forum.


----------

